# weekly joke 12/13/05



## larry maddock (Dec 13, 2005)

yo friends,

 Last Laugh

A student was heading home for the holidays. When she got to the airline counter, she presented her ticket to New York. 

While giving her luggage to the agent she made the remark, "I'd like you to send my green suitcase to Hawaii, and my red suitcase to London."

The confused agent said, "I'm sorry, we can't do that."

"Really??? I am so relieved to hear you say that... because that's exactly what you did to my luggage last year!"


----------



## meathead (Dec 13, 2005)

Merry Christmas and take a look at this page (Click on the faces for recipes) http://www.mistletoeandmeat.com/


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 25, 2006)

Daily Thoughts

What does not destroy me, makes me stronger.
--Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche

Music is the divine way to tell beautiful, poetic things to the heart.
--Pablo Casals

You can tell whether a man is clever by his answers. You can tell whether a man is wise by his questions.
--Naguib Mahfouz


----------

